# DJ stent removal and insertion



## PAMALAR (Mar 17, 2011)

I got a procedure where I need help....

Cystourethroscopic (transurethral) Basket extraction of ureteral stone, where a (previously placed) bilateral DJ stent is removed with insertion of a new right DJ stent at this time.

The codes which I got is 52320, 52332, and 52310. I am concerned whether 52310 shud be coded; or with 58 or 59 modifier??

Please help...
thanks
Pamalar CCS, CPC.


----------

